# Alien Vision



## Nightfearz (9/9/14)

Who stocks bobbas?
Is there perhaps someone that stock alien, and craft vapour. I have a order for some work people but dont want to order at 3 different places. Thanks in advance.


----------



## rogue zombie (9/9/14)

Juicy Joes for Alien Vision. But they don't do the CV.


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Melinda (9/9/14)

@ShaneW stocks Alien Vision, he had Boba's at the Vapemeet

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rvdwesth (9/9/14)

@Nightfearz One day I will have a large Ejuice store.... Then you can buy from me ok...


----------



## ShaneW (9/9/14)

Thanks guys. 

Yes sir that would be me 
http://juicyjoes.co.za/?product_cat=alien-vision-e-juice

Unfortunately don't stock CV though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mauritz (9/9/14)

Nightfearz said:


> Who stocks bobbas?
> Is there perhaps someone that stock alien, and craft vapour. I have a order for some work people but dont want to order at 3 different places. Thanks in advance.


 
Hi Nightfears,

The Steamery is our partner in the PTA area. check them out at thesteamery.co.za. @Vape Witch ( Dale ) can help you with some Craft Vapour Liquids 

Regards,


----------

